# Artic Cat



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Has anyone had issues with Artic Cat ATVs? Esp the 650s? 
Looking at a used one and hoping to get some insight


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

No this is the best quad I've ever road!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had the belt break once and it cracked the clutch cover jb weld fixed it up oh you do need a part to un ****** the engine Buy it put 28' mudlite radials on it you wont get stuck!


----------



## RockyMTN (Nov 2, 2011)

*2007 Arctic Cat 650 H1*

My 2007 Arctic Cat 650 H1 is a great machine. The problems I have encountered so far include:

Fuel tank always reads low. The problem turned out to be a sunk float in the gas tank. It was a little work to get to the float but it was easily fixed with a soldering iron followed by JB weld.

Oil leak from the left rear axel. Pulled the axle and replaced the seals.

That is it. I have had more trouble from my loyal dog.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have a 650 but, I have a 500 and it has never let me down. Arctic Cat makes a very reliable and strong machine.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

All for nothing he flaked out on me. I am so pissed I want to show up and yell at him. He doesn't even have the balls to answer the phone


----------

